# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Iomega- công nghệ ở cứng di động của mỹ

## Lpthuylieu

:d một vài năm trở lại đây công nghệ ở cứng di động rất phát triển được người tiêu dùng đón nhận một cách hào hứng. bên cạnh các công nghệ ổ cứng của các hãng như adata, western,transcend... iomega đang được người tiêu dùng đặc biệt chý ý.

 với công nghệ sản xuất và tiêu chuẩn chất lượng của mỹ cùng thiết kế nhỏ gọn,kiểu dáng thời trang, khối lượng siêu nhẹ (khoảng 200g), iomega đã làm điên đảo thị trường châu âu khó tính và châu á thái bình dương. đi cùng với thao tác xử lý dữ liệu dễ dàng, có thể hoạt động với các hệ điều hành hiện nay kể cả hệ điều hành mac os 10.1.5, nhà sản xuất đã cung cấp phần mềm backup dữ liệu đi kèm cho người sử dụng windows và có khả năng bảo mật cao gấp 4 lần các sản phẩm cùng loại, khả năng chống va đập với độ cao lên đến 2.1m (với dòng portable ego blackbelt).
 iomega có các dòng sản phẩm đặc trưng sau:
 - iomega minimax desktop: giao tiếp thật mở rộng với 3 cổng usb, 3 cổng firewire
- iomega storcenter ix4: dung lượng cực cao, tăng cấp độ bảo vệ đến 4 lần.
- iomega home media network: tương thích với nhiều phương tiện truyền thông như: media,router,printer...
- iomega screenplay pro: truyền thông đa phương tiện, nhận được tới hơn 10 định dạng âm 
thanh, video, hình ảnh khác nhau.
- iomega portable ego: công nghệ chống số và tính năng dropguard có thể bảo vệ ổ đĩa bị rơi từ độ cao tới 1.3m, lớp vỏ mạ niken và thép đánh bóng bắt mắt với 5 màu thời trang: đen, hồng, xanh thẫm, bạc, đỏ ruby.
thêm vào đó là các phần mềm bản quyền emc retrospect express, mozyhome online backup, iomega quick protect giúp việc sao lưu và bảo vệ dữ liệu của bạn một cách dễ dàng.
khả năng tương thích cao cho cả pc và mac. chuẩn giao tiếp mở rộng với usb 2.0, firewire 400-800, gigabit ethernet. với hơn 15 lại models cùng nhiều tính năng khác nhau, ổ cứng gắn ngoài iomega đang là phương tiện nổi tiếng trên thế giới và đang dần chinh phục thị trường việt nam.

các bác nào quan tâm thì vô showroom phúc anh nhé, em thấy ở đó đang quảng cáo mạnh lắm.

----------


## greenhome

*nhà phân phối chính thức - trung tâm bảo hành ủy quyền của iomega tại việt nam*

điểm mạnh của các sản phẩm iomega là tích hợp sẵn các phần mềm bản quyển do đó rất dễ cài đặt và sử dụng, thiết kế chắc chắn và mượt, có rất nhiều cổng giao tiếp tạo sự tiện lợi cho người tiêu dùng. ngoài ra, giá của iomega cũng rất hợp lý, bạn có thể vào gian hàng www.vatgia.com/advnshop hoặc vào webstie www.advn.vn để tham khảo thêm về sp. hiện nay bên mình (công ty á đông vina) là nhà phân phối chính thức và trung tâm bảo hành của iomega tại thị trường việt nam, có vấn đề j về sản phẩm bạn chỉ việc mang đến số 12, võ văn dũng, ô chợ dừa, đống đa, hn là bạn nhận được bảo hành chính hãng. bạn có thể liên hệ qua số: 0976.268.355 hoặc y!m: backstreetboy_052000 để được tư vấn mua hàng và nhận được mức giá ưu đãi nhất từ nhà phân phối

----------

